# Tire & Rim insurance



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

My friends BMW has had to replace two rims on his BMW so I figured I'd better spring for the tire and rim Insurance. I bought my tire Insurance last year from Flow BMW paid $399 for 5 years. On my policy all repairs must be submitted beforehand and must be approved before they will reimburse you back your money.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Elias said:


> My friends BMW has had to replace two rims on his BMW so I figured I'd better spring for the tire and rim Insurance. I bought my tire Insurance last year from Flow BMW paid $399 for 5 years. On my policy all repairs must be submitted beforehand and must be approved before they will reimburse you back your money.


Flow BMW doesn't sell the coverage any more. I have Paragon on my X3 and they don't cover BMWs any more. mine runs out in January. Now on my 2010 535i I have dealer services online $299
for 3 years. They are a board Sponsor All of them pretty much operate the same.
Cheers
vern


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

DealerServicesOnline said:


> I know, sorry. We are still working on NY and a couple of other states.


NY any time soon?

'festers, what are other options in NY? Dealer wanted $1k at delivery (3yr lease), which I instinctively knew was too much. Guess I was right, based on this thread. $350-450 should be the target?


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

1985mb said:


> NY any time soon?
> 
> 'festers, what are other options in NY? Dealer wanted $1k at delivery (3yr lease), which I instinctively knew was too much. Guess I was right, based on this thread. $350-450 should be the target?


My dealer claims that they are not legal in NYS and I couldn't get one if I wanted to even if it was offered for $100.


----------



## Mech_Man (Jun 2, 2008)

lsedels said:


> My dealer claims that they are not legal in NYS and I couldn't get one if I wanted to even if it was offered for $100.


As always, we should always read the fine print. There are different policies, covering different things to different levels.

My policy (for NC) came with a second page that listed a bunch of states, and extra provisions that applied if the contract was in that state. This included NY, where it added a clause that if the contract was delivered by mail, then the buyer had 20 days to change their mind and get a refund (plus some details on the same subject). So unless NY changed their laws in a few months, this policy sure looks like it could have been issued to a NYS resident.


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

Mech_Man said:


> As always, we should always read the fine print. There are different policies, covering different things to different levels.
> 
> My policy (for NC) came with a second page that listed a bunch of states, and extra provisions that applied if the contract was in that state. This included NY, where it added a clause that if the contract was delivered by mail, then the buyer had 20 days to change their mind and get a refund (plus some details on the same subject). So unless NY changed their laws in a few months, this policy sure looks like it could have been issued to a NYS resident.


I understand that's what you read, but the claim is that there just plain aren't available in NYS. That would be born out by one of the board sponsors that I've seen comment here.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

It's possible the high number of claims has made many insurers wary of selling contracts here


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

1985mb said:


> It's possible the high number of claims has made many insurers wary of selling contracts here


That would make sense, although I'd expect that there would still be a few that would still offer them at higher rates.


----------



## DealerServicesOnline (Jun 24, 2009)

New York has a very strong Auto Dealer Lobby that has kept companies like mine out. I will post as soon as I can sell there.


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

DealerServicesOnline said:


> New York has a very strong Auto Dealer Lobby that has kept companies like mine out. I will post as soon as I can sell there.


So the problem is a legal one?


----------



## rgzimmer (May 1, 2004)

He's able to provide a service at a much lower price than the auto dealers. I would assume the dealers are saying that he should be required to sell the car in order to sell insurance to level the playing field for the dealerships. Of course, that argument doesn't hold up if you start talking about other types of insurance. Can you imagine getting your auto policy directly from the dealership instead of State Farm/Allstate, etc?


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

rgzimmer said:


> He's able to provide a service at a much lower price than the auto dealers. I would assume the dealers are saying that he should be required to sell the car in order to sell insurance to level the playing field for the dealerships. Of course, that argument doesn't hold up if you start talking about other types of insurance. Can you imagine getting your auto policy directly from the dealership instead of State Farm/Allstate, etc?


Well, my BMW dealer told me that he couldn't sell me any tire insurance at all cause it's not legal in NYS.


----------



## DealerServicesOnline (Jun 24, 2009)

Working on being able to sell in New York and a few other states that I have been banned from. There is alot of red tape that I need to go thru, I will post as soon as I have the okay.


----------



## cycler (Jul 17, 2007)

Personally I think most of these tire insurances is BULLS&*T. I will never buy this insurance again. Neither will my dad or my friend Gregg. Its a waste of money. Here are 3 examples from 2 dealerships that the 3 of us got. And the funny thing is that it was the same response to all 3 of us. "Sir even though the rim is bent due to you hitting a pothole the RIM still holds air and therefore is not elgible for replacement. If the RIM was not holding any air and the tire was flat then we would replace the RIM." I wound up buying 2 rims in 2 years because it wasnt covered. My dad bought 1 rim and my friend Gregg bought 3 rims in 2 years. So before you guys go out and spend money on these tire and rim insurances make sure they will replace the rims if you bend them accidently hitting a pothole or something else. Im not going to name dealerships but I will say 1 is in Brooklyn NY and the other one is in Long Island. Apparently these insurance companies do not care if your ride is uncomfortable due to a bent rim. As long as it holds air the rim is still good. Read the fine print and ask that monkey behind the desk who just sold you this insurance. By the way my dad and Gregg had the same insurance and I had a different company.


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

cycler said:


> Personally I think most of these tire insurances is BULLS&*T. I will never buy this insurance again. Neither will my dad or my friend Gregg. Its a waste of money. Here are 3 examples from 2 dealerships that the 3 of us got. And the funny thing is that it was the same response to all 3 of us. "Sir even though the rim is bent due to you hitting a pothole the RIM still holds air and therefore is not elgible for replacement. If the RIM was not holding any air and the tire was flat then we would replace the RIM." I wound up buying 2 rims in 2 years because it wasnt covered. My dad bought 1 rim and my friend Gregg bought 3 rims in 2 years. So before you guys go out and spend money on these tire and rim insurances make sure they will replace the rims if you bent them. Apparently these insurance companies do not care if your ride is uncomfortable due to a bent rim. As long as it holds air the rim is still good. Read the fine print and ask that monkey behind the desk who just sold you this insurance. By the way my dad and Gregg had the same insurance and I had a different company.


Good thought and thanks for the post. Make sure you find out what constitutes a bonafide need for replacement.


----------



## DealerServicesOnline (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello All. Dealer Services Online can now sell in NY and most of the United States. follow this link for the updated State List: http://www.tireandwheelwarranty.com/WheelTire.php
Thanks again for all the support!


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

DealerServicesOnline said:


> Hello All. Dealer Services Online can now sell in NY and most of the United States. follow this link for the updated State List: http://www.tireandwheelwarranty.com/WheelTire.php
> Thanks again for all the support!


Based on the comments I read you must be losing your ass selling wheel and tire insurance. :rofl: Everyone who posts says they collected much more in claims than the policy cost.


----------



## Mech_Man (Jun 2, 2008)

mclaren said:


> Based on the comments I read you must be losing your ass selling wheel and tire insurance. :rofl: Everyone who posts says they collected much more in claims than the policy cost.


Consider that the insurance field is historically VERY profitable, and that the only folks who post are ones who are motivated to say something.
There are not to many posts here of: "I got tire/wheel insurance and haven't needed it so far."
I suspect they outnumber the ones who need it by quite a bit.


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

*Really 3 to 5 years???*









Given this statement in the on-line brochure from Dealer Services Online
http://www.tireandwheelwarranty.com/pdf/TireWheelBrochure.pdf 
it seems like the insurance stops when you need new tires. :dunno:

What am I not seeing here?


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Mech_Man said:


> Consider that the insurance field is historically VERY profitable, and that the only folks who post are ones who are motivated to say something.
> There are not to many posts here of: "I got tire/wheel insurance and haven't needed it so far."
> I suspect they outnumber the ones who need it by quite a bit.


In post #7 you said you filed a claim any results yet ?.
cheers
vern


----------

